# [AT&T] HTC only boots into TW recovery



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I rooted my phone and downloaded and installed this kit kat rom for my HTC One (ATT):

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/107322-rom-first-kitkat-44-aosp-with-43-binaries-build-4-last-build/

It failed to load and now I can only boot into the TW Recovery. ANy help would be greatley appreciated so I can get a working phone again....


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I just tried to fix the issue by flashing stock rom form the terminal on my mac and I got this error:

Mikes-MacBook-Air:HTCOneRoot Mike$ ./fastboot-mac flash zip ATT-3.17.502.3-Stock-Rooted-DEODEX.zip

sending 'zip' (1114992 KB)...

OKAY [ 37.597s]

writing 'zip'...

FAILED (remote: not allowed)

finished. total time: 37.618s

Mikes-MacBook-Air:HTCOneRoot Mike$


----------



## satisfactioncr (Mar 27, 2014)

On the tw recovery issue go to cyanogenmod.com and use the one click installer...at least youll have a phone...you can always flash a stocked rom with root later


----------



## satisfactioncr (Mar 27, 2014)

And I use clock work mod


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers. Q&A, help, and general topic threads belong in the general HTC One forum, where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------

